# How bad is it for a rat to eat frozen bloodworms?



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Loki stole it out of my fish tank and he won't give it back. Will it hurt him? How bad is it for him? Please tell me he's not gonna die or something painfully awful?!?!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I doubt it, bugs are actually really good treats, a bit high in protein, and rats tend to like them.

I wouldn't worry about it, if anything you might have to buy more if he ended up liking it for treats. (which it sounds like he did).


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

As long as it can't cause him any harm. Yeah he pretty much likes anything that involves my fish tank.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No, he definitely won't die from that alone, but how did he get in there?


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

The last 3 inches of the back of my fish tank is open for the filter cause my original glass tops broke a while back and I had to get a new top. No one makes tops for a 75 gallon fish tank without ordering it which my mom refused to do so we got a free 55 gallon top from this petsmart employee who was going to throw it away. My mom got it and brought it home because the difference between 75 gallon and 55 gallons is not the length but the width so it fits in length. Loki like to play in the water from the top edges of the fish tank so I always let him. He even likes to sleep on top of the filter. But good I'm really glad it can't hurt him. I was really freaking out about it. He's got enough problems he doesn't need anymore.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

That's a pretty hilarious image!

He'll be fine. If anything, he's very thankful for his treat!


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

Would any one happen to know what kind of bugs they can have? And do you have to like buy them from a pet store?


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

puphorse said:


> Would any one happen to know what kind of bugs they can have? And do you have to like buy them from a pet store?


Crickets from the pet store are good for them as an occasional treat, plus, it's super fun for them to chase them around (in the bathtub or large open bin.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> That's a pretty hilarious image!
> 
> He'll be fine. If anything, he's very thankful for his treat!


Isn't it?! He's so cue when he does it too! IT's his favorite spot! And it's all his cause Thor isn't tall enough to get up on to the fish tank yet ^.^


----------

